# Comparing 24v vr6 dyno sheets



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

I would like to see everyone's dyno sheet on here that has a 24v vr6 turbo'd or not to see the differences between tunes and builds at different psi's. Although the dyno is different this thread could be an interesting right up.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's mine: Arp main, head, and rod bolts, bored 40000 with 8.5:1 je ceramic coated Pistons, integrated rods, Ferea valves, 264/260 cams Ferea springs, ti retainers, ported head, short runner intake, gruvin pulleys with no a/c, S362 bullseye turbo 25 psi(blue) and 29 psi(red)


----------

